# Oh CRIPES...I lost my new Password



## Davey Jones (Jan 1, 2014)

I just brought this Toshiba Satellite C50 last Tuesday the 31st,, With microsoft outlook I set the owners password.

Now the new password isnt working,Im locked out.
Im trying a lot of suggestions from all type but still locked.
Any other ideas?

GRRRRRR


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

Can you boot-up in safe mode? Enter as a new user?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_That's why i have a small address book with all of my passwords in there as i don't trust my memory, hope you manage to get in ok Davey_


----------



## terra (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's some reading on your problem:

http://www.fixya.com/support/t22007754-toshiba_c50_bios_password_forgotten

http://www.recoverlostpassword.com/article/laptop/how-to-reset-bios-password-on-windows.html

http://bios-pw.org/

[URL]http://www.technibble.com/how-to-bypass-or-remove-a-bios-password/

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Decrypting-Decoding/CmosPwd.shtml[/URL]


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _That's why i have a small address book with all of my passwords in there as i don't trust my memory, hope you manage to get in ok Davey_


Me too! Besides all my stuff at home I have passwords at work, I have notes all over the place.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jan 2, 2014)

If it was a brand new computer you should be able to restore it to factory settings (Via DVD or follow Manual instructions)

Here is another link to add to the previous comments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=RmDYfHTHfdE

.


----------



## kburra (Jan 6, 2014)

Incidentally,if you bought a NEW Laptop with Microsoft Office (includes Outlook) and did not pay for the the Office Suite,you will find it is only a 60 ay trial,and after that will have to activate(PAY)  to continue using...is this is the case best get another( FREE) email software....Microsoft Live mail is as good as any..lets know?


----------

